
How This U.S. Tech Giant Is Backing China’s Tech Ambitions - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/04/technology/qualcomm-china-trump-tech-trade.html
======
azinman2
Much like manufacturing did this with outsourcing, this short sided policy
will also ultimately hurt these same companies long term.

I’m no trump administration fan, but I do hope they find some way to stop
this.

